# Sirius Extends Exclusive Ford Pact



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sirius Satellite Radio announced an agreement with Ford Motor Co. that extends its exclusive relationship with the auto giant through September 2011, a deal which covers all of Ford's U.S. brands - Ford, Lincoln Mercury, Land Rover, Jaguar, Volvo, Aston Martin and Mazda.

Earlier this year, Ford and Lincoln Mercury announced plans to target up to 21 vehicle lines for factory installation of Sirius during the 2006 and 2007 model years. And the companies announced they expect to generate up to 1 million Sirius subscribers during the two model year period.

In total, nearly 90 percent of Ford and Lincoln Mercury vehicles will have Sirius as a factory installed option for the 2008 model year, the satellite radio company said.

Sirius also said Ford has the option to extend the agreement through September 2013. As part of the deal, and beginning in January 2009, Ford may elect to become non-exclusive under the agreement, the companies said.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

